# All Koreans are lolcows



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Plus they're slanty eyed gooks too.

Just saying.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 20, 2018)

Koreans are inferior to the master Japanese race.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Grorious Nippon = Greatest Asian Nation.

Koreans = beaten by nuclear midgets with haircuts like Eraserhead.  Fail country!  Sad!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Grorious Nippon = Greatest Asian Nation.
> 
> Koreans = beaten by nuclear midgets with haircuts like Eraserhead.  Fail country!  Sad!


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 477988



Every word of this is pure truth.

Fucking Koreans!


----------



## millais (Jun 20, 2018)

what about Roof Koreans


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 20, 2018)

Plus, Japan gave us anime, and mistake or not, Kiwi Farms would never exist.

Anime was a fucking mistake.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

millais said:


> what about Roof Koreans



Those aren't Koreans, though.  They're AMERICANS!


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

This thread is going to die because there's no controversy.  There's nothing good to be said about Koreans at all!  

There's no controversy about the fact that Koreans are all lolcows.  Everyone agrees!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 20, 2018)

Which ones are the bigger cow? North or South?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Which ones are the bigger cow? North or South?



South, because they don't have to be lolcows, but choose to be.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jun 20, 2018)

All I know about Koreans is what I've heard from David Choe's and Yoshi Obayashi's Podcasts.


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 20, 2018)

They make decent skincare products though.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Anime was a fucking mistake.


HE
SAID
IT.
L
O
L


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> HE
> SAID
> IT.
> L
> ...



All babies are racists.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> All babies are racists.


You're a cuck 
U
Ck


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're a cuck
> U
> Ck



Do you really want to hurt me? 
Do you really want to make me cry?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Do you really want to hurt me?
> Do you really want to make me cry?


Cuck!!


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 20, 2018)

asia is just a mental institution with half the population inside


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Cuck!!



Jihad on you!  Why are you so mean and hurtful you mean bitch?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Jihad on you!  Why are you so mean and hurtful you mean bitch?


U got fucked by my Korean gf, lol.


----------



## millais (Jun 20, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Which ones are the bigger cow? North or South?


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jun 20, 2018)

We cram all our lolcows into basements. How dare you break into homes to find them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> U got fucked by my Korean gf, lol.



She was pretty hot, too.  Thanks, cuck!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> She was pretty hot, too.  Thanks, cuck!


Therefore you're a cuck!


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Those aren't Koreans, though.  They're AMERICANS!


You're not even Honorary Americans if you're a big enough cunt to live next to niggers, while half your own country is classified as First World and 99.8% your own people.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 20, 2018)

if filipinos are the niggers of asia then koreans are the slavs of asia


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Therefore you're a cuck!



Wait.  No I'm not.  NO U U R THE CUCK!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Wait.  No I'm not.  NO U U R THE CUCK!


No
Cuck.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I used to use them as sandbags back in Korea.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> No
> Cuck.



Oh yeah?  Well, you're fat.  You fat fuck.  You fat fucking cuck!

OWNED!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Oh yeah?  Well, you're fat.  You fat fuck.  You fat fucking cuck!
> 
> OWNED!


At least you're not a cuck.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> At least you're not a cuck.



You are such a cute baby!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> You are such a cute baby!


Cuck.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2018)

REEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2018)

Trolled.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 21, 2018)

Koreans are culturally bankrupt.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2018)

This has nothing to do with Koreans any more.  Say something about the fucking gooks this thread is about!


----------



## FI 665 (Jun 21, 2018)

this is the south korean _MILITARY_




@Y2K Baby, @AnOminous STOP ACTING LIKE KOREANS FFS


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2018)

Let's just face it, North Korea, even if they're all midgets, could just move south and take over South Korea completely and rape all their women.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2018)

pyrrhic said:


> this is the south korean _MILITARY_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a lolcow.


----------



## FI 665 (Jun 21, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're a lolcow.


thank god I'm not a gook


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2018)

pyrrhic said:


> thank god I'm not a gook


Are now.


Cuck.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> View attachment 478078


Cuck.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 21, 2018)

Mister Qwerty said:


>


Cluck.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 21, 2018)

The only thing Korea seems to be good for is massive girl/boybands that all look and sound the same, but make Western teenagers scream.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 21, 2018)

idk, the women are hot


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 21, 2018)

Koreans at least know that bbq is delicious. Name the last time a jap tried barbequeing anything? Exactly, never. That is why Korea is best Japan.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 21, 2018)

Kimchee makes your pop smells like death.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 21, 2018)

Koreans make the best Asian bbq but that's like having the biggest dick for a quadriplegic


----------



## millais (Jun 21, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> idk, the women are hot


only by virtue of their national indulgence in cosmetic surgery in the south. The ones in the north all look malnourished and ill-proportioned due to the famine years.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 21, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> idk, the women are hot



The ones Ive seen all look like pretty dolls.
If youre into fucking dolls, definitely marry a korean.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> idk, the women are hot



I can't tell their men from their women.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Koreans at least know that bbq is delicious. Name the last time a jap tried barbequeing anything? Exactly, never. That is why Korea is best Japan.



I dunno, I really loved Benihana's when I was a kid and still have a sentimental fondness for it.  Is teppanyaki technically BBQ?  I suppose not.  

"Mongolian" BBQ is pretty cool, too, although as far as I know, it's neither Mongolian nor BBQ.


----------



## heathercho (Jun 26, 2018)

Everyone in this thread is jealous they're not of the master race. Fight me.


----------



## Donovan the Man (Jun 26, 2018)

The south korean government was ran by an actual Illuminati and I will always lol about that.

Read a post from a korean saying that koreans are so gullible and easily influenced into cults that if you put a dog statue in front of a tree within 2 weeks it will become a shrine.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jun 26, 2018)

heathercho said:


> Everyone in this thread is jealous they're not of the master race. Fight me.


Can you even reach high enough to fight back?


----------



## heathercho (Jun 26, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> Can you even reach high enough to fight back?



That's why we're so good at building mecha and robots. You think it's because we just enjoy the look of that shit?



Dr. Studman M.D. said:


> Read a post from a korean saying that koreans are so gullible and easily influenced into cults that if you put a dog statue in front of a tree within 2 weeks it will become a shrine.



To Worship? You mean before eating?


----------



## DangerousGas (Jun 26, 2018)

heathercho said:


> That's why we're so good at building mecha and robots. You think it's because we just enjoy the look of that shit?


Hard to tell really - it's damn near impossible to read those inscrutable faces of yours.


----------



## heathercho (Jun 26, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> Hard to tell really - it's damn near impossible to read those inscrutable faces of yours.



That's why you need to breed East Asians with White people. To create anime faces. Like I said - Master Race.


----------



## Donovan the Man (Jun 26, 2018)

heathercho said:


> To Worship? You mean before eating?


It's Korea, of course it's the bosintang shrine.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 26, 2018)

but korea gave us this little angel


----------



## Donovan the Man (Jun 26, 2018)

Koreans live in terror of ajummas who are crazy entitled old ladies who do what ever the fuck they want. If you see an ajima get on a bus you best hope you don't catch her eye she will beat you with a plastic shopping bag filled with radishes and onions because you didn't give up your seat.

The ajumma's uniform consists of sandals, perms, aprons and a heavy grocery bag (for beating people who get in their way). She makes good kimchi tho.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 26, 2018)

timecop said:


> but korea gave us this little angel



That's just typical Korean behavior.


----------



## TheRedRanger (Jun 26, 2018)

But Korea gave us this guy:




Then again, there's also this.
(Of course, I was going to be the one to bring it up)


----------

